# G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight Review



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

It’s GLP time!

I know – big deal. It’s always GLP time for you right now. Shut the **** up!
Whatever – I’m enjoying this.

In honor of my doctor’s appointment this morning I decided to stop by the Lil Brown Smokeshack and have a smoke and a latte. Nice thing was early in the morning as it was I had a solid chance at a clear room to smoke in – when it gets too full of cigar/cigarette smoke it is hard to really get much out of my pipe. Ran in to the lab, got my blood drawn, and then it was back down to Lil Brown. 

Coffee….check. Empty smoking area….check. Perfect.

The bag note (no tin here - received it in a trade) was similar to Key Largo with much less Latakia. It was a bit sweeter and even a bit fruit-like no doubt due to the heavier use of VA and Perique in this blend. I likes me some perique, so this had some promise for me. The ribbons were straighter and more uniform than Key Largo – likely an artifact of shipping in a Ziploc – and packed easily in my pipe, although they were very obviously going to expand a lot on the charring light.

Coffee and pipe in hand, I got to work. The bowl lit easily and as I thought, it expanded to fill the headspace I had left in the bowl. Like exploded from the bowl. Luckily I had anticipated that… Anyway, things got started swimmingly, and initially I noted similarities with Key Largo in the volume and creaminess of the smoke. Flavors were largely from the cigar leaf doppelganger blending and the sweet Virginias until I retrohaled, when the perique woke up and said howdy. I like VaPers – this is a good match for me. I didn’t think that the perique was particularly strong as I’ve read in other reviews, nor did I really note any significant casing. This may have been due to storage issues. Still a good smoke, and not what I would term nic-heavy by any means – another comment that I read in other reviews. I think that perhaps I am just not that sensitive to it because this is a common refrain for me.

I get a bit of the nuttiness from the burley that I would expect, and the lack of Orientals makes this very obviously NOT the same as Key Largo – not a bad thing. While I would definitely say that I prefer Key Largo to this blend, Haddo’s delight is good in its own right. I can see why this is suggested to cigar smokers as a familiar smoke – the perique hits the sinuses very much like a cigar on retrohaling, and the cigar-like smoke adds to the illusion.

In the end, I like Haddo’s delight, but I can think of other VaPers that I would reach for first. I think that the burley and Cavendish dilute the blend a bit too much. Even so, this great tobacco packed easily, stayed lit through the bowl, and provided a relaxing smoke. 

My only question then is....who the heck is Haddo?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Desertlifter said:


> My only question then is....who the heck is Haddo?





> The Magician is a novel by British author W. Somerset Maugham, originally published in 1908. In this tale, the magician Oliver Haddo, a caricature of Aleister Crowley, attempts to create life. Crowley wrote a critique of this book under the pen name *Oliver Haddo*, where he accused Maugham of plagiarism.


The Magician (Maugham novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Aleister Crowley was said to smoke Perique soaked in rum. 
(BTW, there's no Latakia in Haddo's Delight.)


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hermit said:


> A character by W. Somerset Maugham Oliver Haddo smoked pure Perique soaked in rum.
> He was mocking Aleister Crowley.
> (BTW, there's no Latakia in Haddo's Delight.)


Well I'll be all to hell - you're right! I did say that it had less Latakia than Key Largo...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Desertlifter said:


> Well I'll be all to hell - you're right! I did say that it had less Latakia than Key Largo...


Part of my answer was wrong; I fixed it after I looked it up.
But I've been quoted, so my error is etched in the electrons.


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

I think this one lost a lot of pungency in shipping - I just opened another baggie I had packed of it when I sent you that sample, and its like a completely different tobacco. It seems like it lost almost all of the fruitiness. If you get a chance to sample this stuff fresh give it a try, but beware. This really is my definition of cloying. Made me a bit sick the first few times I smoked it. The sweet, fruitiness mixed with the spice perique was just overpowering for me.


----------

